# The Hawfinch



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

The most beautiful & elusive Hawfinch
C&C Welcome
Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*Hawfinch*

Following suggestions I have continued the banking to the bottom to anchored the scene.
Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful bird and the whole painting has a warm rich feeling. Great job Grampy.


----------

